# I need dessert wonton help and ideas!



## grumblebee (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi guys!   

I have been thinking about experimenting with some desserts lately. I'm really not much of a baker, at all (rarely make desserts, in fact... much prefer cooking) so I need some help. I have a few ideas that I think would be good but I dont know how to really execute them properly or if it would even work. 

I want to make some kind of dessert using wonton wrappers and various fillings. Some ideas for fillings I've had are saskatoon berry compote, pear and gorgonzola, pureed figs and some kind of nuts (maybe crushed candied almonds?), and perhaps something with chocolate. 

Anyway, first question is do you think these fillings would work for a dessert wonton? Secondly, how should I cook them? Bake? Deep fry? (I fear that if I deep fried all the filling might come out... would that happen do you think?) Thirdly, should I serve them with some kind of sauce - if so, what? 

I was thinking for the berry filled one I could serve it with some yogurt sweetened with honey... does that sound too strange? 

Sorry for so many questions... I really am so clueless when it comes to making desserts. I have lots of ideas but dont know how to put it all together!   

Thanks for any help you can give me...


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 20, 2006)

Heres one you can change fillings and so forth from there

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/recipe_views/printer_friendly/4275


----------



## licia (Apr 20, 2006)

Yes, that is a good idea.  I would want mine made with apple or another fruit than banana since I don't care much for cooked bananas - apples, peaches, pears, lots of things.


----------



## jkath (Apr 20, 2006)

Here are a few of my favorite sweet quick fillings to put into wontons and then deep fry:

1. Brie & cranberries (chop crans in a food chopper first)
2. Pecans & dried apricots (chopped) w/apricot jam
3. Cream cheese w/vanilla extract & honey blended w/almonds

and the list goes on... remember, you only need tiny amounts, so look & see what's in the frige. I like to make 3-4 different kinds, and then roll them differently, so guests can see which is which.
You can also make "dipping sauces" for them too.


----------



## ironchef (Apr 20, 2006)

Wine poached pears and marscapone cheese. 

As long as you don't over stuff the won tons and seal them correctly, the filling shouldn't come out.


----------



## grumblebee (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks guys...  

What about sauces and plating though? I'm making a nice supper on Saturday and think I will make some of these. I'll probably do a cheese/fruit combo, the figs/nuts, and a berry filling. What sauces would go well, should I serve it on the side or on the plate, and how many would be a good amount for each person? (i'm thinking 2-3...?) Or should I just make one type to make it simpler?


----------



## ironchef (Apr 20, 2006)

grumblebee said:
			
		

> Thanks guys...
> 
> What about sauces and plating though? I'm making a nice supper on Saturday and think I will make some of these. I'll probably do a cheese/fruit combo, the figs/nuts, and a berry filling. What sauces would go well, should I serve it on the side or on the plate, and how many would be a good amount for each person? (i'm thinking 2-3...?) Or should I just make one type to make it simpler?


 
Are you going to plate them individually or family style? If you're doing three kinds than two of each would be good for 6 pieces per person. Then you could space them out at the sauces wouldn't run together. Here's my suggestions:

For the cheese/fruit - complimentary flavored (maybe chambord?) sabayon

For the figs/nuts - port wine reduction

For the berry filling - vanilla bean creme anglaise


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 20, 2006)

Fill with berry compote, seal tightly (brush water or egg wash on the edges to ensure a tight seal), leave no air bubbles (they cause the dumplings to burst), deey fry and toss in sugar.


----------



## mish (Apr 20, 2006)

Fill with Nutella, drizzle plate with chocolate syrup, sprinkle with sugar. Decorate the plate with mint - if you're a mint fan. There's a fried banana & chocolate ravioli recipe I posted somewhere. Came across one if I recall, filled with banana & an orange (sage?) sauce. You can bake them or fry them. Seal 'em up good.


----------



## Swann (Apr 20, 2006)

My suggestion is to serve the mixed fruit in a dish with a bit of sugar and a liberal dash of liqueur. Fry the wontons, sprinkle with powdered sugar to serve as a side "cookie".


----------



## jkath (Apr 20, 2006)

A nice "fruit" to serve as an accompaniament would be to use large medjool dates (yum), pit them and stuff them w/cream cheese.


----------



## mish (Apr 20, 2006)

Forgot to mention - a little Godiva & raspberries on the side can't hurt either.


----------



## grumblebee (Apr 21, 2006)

Thank you all so much! This is just the kind of help i was looking for... 

I love these forums..


----------



## mish (Apr 21, 2006)

grumblebee said:
			
		

> Hi guys!
> 
> I have been thinking about experimenting with some desserts lately. I'm really not much of a baker...
> 
> ...


 
Hi again, grumble  As a dessert, I use two wonton skins - place filling on one & cover with the other skin - making a larger portion of say two or three per plate. Since it's not an appy, I wouldn't fold 'em over. If it's a deep fry method, you could alternately saute in some oil, drain on paper towels, work in batches & keep warm in a very low oven or you can bake them. You want a little crunch. Some methods call for sealing with an egg wash - I use my pinky & some water to seal. Think of it as big ravioli, and press the edges down with the sides of your hands. Try one or two as a sample first.

Here's an actual recipe:

Banana Chocolate Ravioli with Chocolate Rum Sauce


2 bananas, cut into 1/4" chunks 
1/4 cup brown sugar 
1/4 cup graham cracker crumbs 
4 tbls pecans, finely chopped 
1/4 cup chocolate, chopped 
20 wonton wrappers 
1 egg, beaten
Canola or vegetable oil for frying
Powdered sugar, for garnish
Chocolate Rum Sauce (recipe follows)

Gently mix bananas, brown sugar, graham cracker crumbs, pecans and chocolate.

Fill wonton wrappers with 1 1/2 tsps of filling. Brush edges with egg and fold in half diagonally, sealing edges completely. Place on a parchment-lined baking sheet.

Heat oil to 350-375 F. Fry ravioli until golden, about 2 minutes. Transfer to a platter lined with paper towels. Sprinkle with powdered sugar and serve with Chocolate Rum Sauce.

Chocolate Rum Sauce 
12 oz evaporated milk 
12 oz bittersweet chocolate, chopped 
1 tbl butter 
2 tbl rum

Heat milk and chocolate in a 2-quart saucepan over medium heat. When chocolate has melted, remove from heat and stir in butter and rum.

Another idea for dessert raviolis - pipe some mascarpone on top or sprinkle with some macadamias/pistachios.


----------



## grumblebee (Apr 21, 2006)

Okay, well I spent all afternoon in the kitchen experimenting with some of these ideas. I made about 6 versions and sauces for each... rather time consuming but fun! 

Anyway, I've settled on 3 and I will make them the ravioli style that you suggested, Mish as that provides the best oppurtunity for a decent size "bite" of filling in each. The wontons could barely fit much at all. 

The 3 dessert raviolis I decided on are a mascapone and peach filling w/ creamy peach sauce, pureed fig and walnuts w/ a fig/marsala syrup, and Mish's chocolate banana filling w/ chocolate sauce. (I didnt make it with rum.. just a standard chocolate sauce) 

I'm going to serve it "family" style and let my guests choose which looks appetizing. I was thinking of putting the sauces in these little gravy boat things I have with small spoons for drizzling - would that be completely tacky or okay? 

Anyway, thanks for all the help.. I have so many leftovers and defected wontons and raviolis now though... lol. Well, the blueberry compote I made that wont be used for the desserts will go good on waffles for breakfast tomorrow... yum!


----------



## licia (Apr 21, 2006)

Everything sounds very good. I'm sure your family will enjoy them.

I saw something I want to make soon.  It consisted of a flour tortilla buttered or sprayed on each side and warmed for a couple of minutes in the oven. An apple mixture with cinnamon, brown sugar, butter and chopped nuts was put in the tortilla as soon as it came from the oven and shaped like a taco. It was served with vanilla bean ice cream.  I think it will be wonderful. (the apple mixture was cooked).


----------



## marmalady (Apr 24, 2006)

Here's a link for 'Cowgirl Canolli' - very neat!

http://recipes.chef2chef.net/recipe-archive/31/170220.shtml


----------



## licia (Apr 24, 2006)

I printed the recipe out and will definitely try it.  Sounds delicious! Thanks.


----------



## Big Al (Jul 11, 2006)

Make a chocolate ganash, crush some honeycomb through it, leave to set in fridge overnight, scoop out with a melon baller and toll them like tortellini, finish them the same way Andy M said and serve them with a light caramel anglaise..  Rich, **** yeah but oh so tasty.


----------

